# Stanley No 4 (type 19?) Tote and Handle Advice Needed



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I got a little excited and payed way too much for a little No 4 on e-bay recently. (dummy)
It looks like a type 21. There is a lot of pitting and the tote & knob seem to be plastic.

I payed way too much to just shelve it so I'm going to take a whack at making it he best it can be.

I need advice on how to restore the tote & handle. They are pretty beat up. No cracks but lots of battle scars.
What methods should I use? Do I simply sand and then use spray lacquer? I'm stuck.










Thank you in advance for your comments.


----------



## rodneywt1180b (May 5, 2017)

I've restored a few plastic pieces including an old Disston saw handle that was 50s or 60s vintage. It had oxidized to an olive green color. When I took it apart I saw it was supposed to be purple.

This is what worked for me.
Wet sand until you're sick of sanding, go to the next finer grit, then wet sand some more. Repeat until you're down in the 12 or 1500 grit range then use buffing compound and wax.
After the major scratches and dings are out (or in my case the major oxidation) the finer grits go fairly fast.
I tried buffing on a wheel and only managed to melt the plastic saw handle (more sanding to get rid of the damage). Count on some quality time in a lawn chair with some sandpaper and a bucket of water handy.

You might be able to chuck the knob up in a lathe or drill press to speed the process up a bit.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Abranet and micromesh


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> I ve restored a few plastic pieces including an old Disston saw handle that was 50s or 60s vintage. It had oxidized to an olive green color. When I took it apart I saw it was supposed to be purple.
> 
> This is what worked for me.
> Wet sand until you re sick of sanding, go to the next finer grit, then wet sand some more. Repeat until you re down in the 12 or 1500 grit range then use buffing compound and wax.
> ...


Yep, Tried the buffing wheel. Just made it worse. Sanding it is. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

In my world, Type 21 planes have wooden handles. 

http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/45553


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> In my world, Type 21 planes have wooden handles.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/45553
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


In my world I'm still learning how to identify them. 
Here's a few pictures of it. Maybe that will help.





































Maybe a Type 19? I used this website (https://woodandshop.com/identify-stanley-hand-plane-age-type-study/)

Either way. The tote and handle on this one is plastic. I was bummed when I opened the box. 
That's what I get for not being patient I guess.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Replace them with wood ones


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Meh..









Plastic handles and all…Made in England…a #4c size.









A little 3in1 oil in a steel wool pad ( 0000 grade) to polish the handles. Been my "Go-to" while working on that Curly Maple project..









Making raised panels…


----------

